# I like or I don't like.



## Shige (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, surprised there isn't a thread like this already. 

It is a little lame, at least for some people. If you read the reccomend anime thread you can probably get an idea or if you look at topics and you see what they like. 

But hey what is the harm of making a thread that deals solely upon anything that is topiced in this sub-forum. 

*Animes I like*: 
El Hazard
Vampire Hunter D
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Saiyuki
Gravitation
DNAngel
Yami no Matsuei
Petshop of Horrors
Boogiepop Phantom
Lain: Serial Expirements
Excel Saga
Hellsing
3x3 Eyes 
X
Cowboy Bebop
Trigun
Outlaw Star
Ruin Explorers
Legend of Crystania
Final Fantasy: Legend of the Crystals
Final Fantasy: Unlimited
Slayers
Orphen (Yes, not only is there a game, but an anime series. XD)
Spirited Away
Grave of the Fireflies
Princess Monoke (I think I slaughtered the spelling..)
Weiss Kruez (Again I think I slaughtered the spelling.)
Sailormoon (Hey, don't scoff it was my like my first anime. Other than perhaps Voltron. XD)
 

*Want to See*:
Puni Puni Poemi
Eden's Bowy
Lodoss Wars
Fullmetal Alchemist (I'd rather watch it on DVD/VHS. No commercials. XD)
Saiyuki: Reloaded
Naruto (It got licensed. I heard the world sob when that happened.)


*Hated/Don't Care For*:
_Dragon Ball_ -- If you ever had to RP with DBZ fans you'd pretty much understand. A lot of them are power gamers. (Not all ,but most of them are.)
_Kimera_ -- Why ? I just didn't care for it at all. The whole storyline stank, the characters were stale. Oh - I should add, don't watch this with children if you do choose to watch it. ^^;;
_Inuyasha_ -- The fanbase killed my interest.

And that's it for me now. ^^; 

Do not limit yourself to just anime. Feel free to go into anything so long as it is in topic for this sub-forum. ^^


----------



## asuza_chan (Mar 18, 2005)

I think you should definitely see Lodoss Wars, it's excellent.  My brother like Naruto much more than I did, but I still thought it was alright.

As for Inu-Yahsa, with anything based on Rumiko Takahashi novels, it's far better to skip the dubbed anime and get the Mangas, Inu Yasha is actually quite a good story when not viewed on the Cartoon Network with those annoying voices.


----------



## Kai (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't bother with Vampire Wars ... ugly, unoriginal go at Vampirism in Europe, with sex and violence. Gives me the sense of a poor Urotsukidoji.


----------



## Fitz (May 3, 2005)

i will never EVER scoff at Sailormoon. despite what everyone else says, i still reckon it's great!


----------



## Hypes (May 3, 2005)

Only anime I could get into was Neon Genesis Evangelion. Quite possibly one of the best movies I've seen, though a poor introduction to anime as now nothing can match up to the standards it set.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 3, 2005)

Ninja Scroll is an excellent movie.


----------



## GrownUp (May 3, 2005)

Yes, Sailormoon is great, but they've stopped showing it here.
And I confess I liked the second series of Cardcaptors. Spooky and summery. As all cartoons should be.


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 4, 2005)

my favs are:
full metal panic
love hina
detenator orgun
dirty pair
zone of the enders (series + film)
gundam wing
gundam wing: endless waltz
bubblegum crisis tokyo 2040

i disliked:
dragon ball
ninja scroll
excel saga


----------



## sunnye (Jul 21, 2008)

have no idea


----------

